# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحصیلات دانشگاهی مرتبط با نرم افزار > خبر: دانلود سوالات کارشناسي ارشد سراسري سال 90 (رشته مهندسي کامپيوتر)

## Reyhane7

*دانلود سوالات کارشناسي ارشد سراسري سال 90 (رشته مهندسي کامپيوتر)* :قلب: 

دفتر چه مشترک آزمون کارشناسی ارشد مهندسی کامپیوتر


دفتر چه تخصصی آزمون کارشناسی ارشد مهندسی کامپیوتر

*
*

----------


## Reyhane7

دانلود دفترچه A

http://www.mediafire.com/?oyfcr62cwydz5

----------


## ma.rad

سلام
لینکا جواب نمی دن

----------


## Reyhane7

*سوالات کارشناسي ارشد سراسري سال 90 (رشته مهندسي کامپيوتر)*
*همراه با کليدي که فعلاً سازمان سنجش اعلام کرده* 

*توجه : هردو دفترچه ي d و a در ضميمه قرار داده شده! ولي کليد با دفترچه A منطبق است

لينک دانلود
*

----------

